# prendre / avoir le pas sur



## loscar

Por favor una ayudita
como traducir prennent le pas en esta frase:
Le fenomenes liés a la surface, *prennent le pas*  sur ces liés a la masse et a volume.
Gracias un saludo


----------



## Lezert

Les phénomènes liés a la surface, *prennent le pas*  sur ceux liés a la masse et au volume.
prennent le pas : tienen mas importancia


----------



## Scipiona

¿Qué significa esta expresión en el siguiente contexto (hablando de arte)?:
"sa lyrique sensuelle prend le pas sur la rigueur de la construction".

He traducido como "su lírica sensual se impone sobre el rigor de la construcción", pero no sé si el sentido es exactamente el opuesto...

¡Gracias!


----------



## Morion

Prendre le pas: _preceder _a algo o a alguien. Prueba con _le precede_, o _es anterior_. En todo caso, _se impone_ tambén tiene en cierto modo esta connotación. Tu verás por el contexto general cual te conviene más.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Scipiona:

Sí, lo has visto como debías.

Prendre le pas sur quelque chose es aventajarle, tomar la delantera, imponerse sobre, ser el que al final manda o sobresale.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Scipiona

Gracias a mis dos benefactores habituales, ¡sois una mina!
(y gracias, Gévy, por editar mi texto)


----------



## totor

Otras opciones: *predomina*, o *tiene la primacía*.


----------



## dipascual

Yo diria : imponerse sobre


----------



## mariacristina

Bonjour!

Je doit traduire le texte suivante en espagnol, mais je ne sais pas comment traduire "prennent le pas sur..."
Merci pour votre aide!!

"Ce tableau est facultatif. Il permet de définir des paramètres particuliers à une qualification qui prennent le pas sur les paramètres généraux et les paramètres de sites.  "


----------



## lpfr

"prendre le pas" significa volverse más importante, tomar precedencia.
  "Permite de definir los parámetros particulares a una clasificación (?) que toman la precedencia sobre los parámetros generales de los sitios (?)"

  La traducción de "qualification" y "sites" depende del contexto.


----------



## mariacristina

qué te parece esto entonces?
" Permite definir los paràmetros particulares de una cualificacion que toman prioridad a los parametros generales y los parmetros de los sitos"

muchas gracias


----------



## lpfr

Sí, es mejor.


----------



## MissEliott

Buenos días,
 
Tengo dificultades para traducir esta frase:
 
Un grand merci donc à tous mes collègues de XXX qui m’ont apporté des témoignages d’amitié sincère et des encouragements bienvenus quand le physique prenait le pas sur le moral.
 
 
Agradezco a todos mis compañeros de XXXX por haberme enviado testimonios de amistad sincera y ánimos que me fueron de mucha ayuda cuando el físico podía conmigo/le daba el paso al moral???
 
Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda
 
Miss E.


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

cuando el físico le ganaba terreno a la moral 
¿tal vez? tampoco estoy seguro del sentido de la frase


----------



## MissEliott

perfecto

¡Gracias!


----------



## jprr

tal vez :

cuando el fisico podía más que el ánimo .  ??


----------



## chlapec

que tal *"lo físico le ganaba terreno a"*


----------



## Colombattis

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
​
Hola, tengo problemas con esta expresión en la siguiente frase: 
[el contexto es teoría psicoanalítica y habla sobre un jóven autista]

"El tratamiento del Otro* fracasa sobre este punto _*(à prendre le pas sur la jouissance)*_".

La frase original dice así: "Comprenons bien : la logique lui dit qu’un reflet n’est pas un objet, elle sait que ce n’est pas une authentique présence, mais sa compréhension intellectuelle est impuissante, quelque chose la déborde qui lui impose de ressentir autrement le phénomène : son reflet est vivant. Le traitement de l’Autre échoue sur ce point _à prendre le pas_ sur la jouissance". 


¿el sentido sería _anticiparse_, _ganar de mano_? 

* con el Otro se refiere a la función simbólica, a la estructura del lenguaje.



muchas 
gracias


----------



## Paquita

Además de todo lo propuesto:
prevalecer..


----------



## Flora43

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Hola. No encuentro una manera adecuada de traducir "prendre le pas sur" en el siguiente contexto:
Es un libro que explica el origen del nombre de los indios tepehuanes o salineros de Méjico.
"Comme on le voit, en ce début de XVIIe siècle, les Tepehuán du désert sont considérés comme faisant partie intégrante de la "nation" tepehuán, et la marque de leur origine géographique *n'est pas encore près de prendre le pas sur *leur enregistrement initial."

Mi sugerencia de traducción es:
" Como se observa, a principios del siglo XVII, a los tepeuhán del desierto se les consideraba parte integrante de la “nación” tepehuana, y la marca de su procedencia geográfica *no está cerca todavía de preceder *su registro inicial."

No estoy segura sobre mi traducción y no he podido encontrar un equivalente adecuado.
Muchas gracias. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## swift

Hola Flora:

¿Qué tal si le echas un vistazo a **** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...9 ? No creo que se trate de "adelantarse" ni de "preceder" sino de "predominar".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## marisabg

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, querría saber el significado de la expresión "prendre le pas sur le fond", está sacado de un artículo de opinión de una revista.

"Mais en laissant la forme (ç-à-d le mélodrame télévisé) prendre le pas sur le fond, nous nous sommes fait piéger comme des bleus".

Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes marisabg, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,


marisabg said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> Hilos unidos​
> Hola, querría saber el significado de la expresión "prendre le pas sur le fond", está sacado de un artículo de opinión de una revista.
> 
> "Mais en laissant la forme (ç-à-d le mélodrame télévisé) prendre le pas sur le fond, nous nous sommes fait piéger comme des bleus".
> 
> Gracias.


Como puedes ver tu hilo ha sido desplazado al foro adecuado y unido a otro hilo que ya teníamos sobre el tema.

Por favor, léelo, seguro que encontrarás tu solución entre las que ya han sido propuestas.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## martiita

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
Cuando ya existe un hilo sobre una expresión, no abras otro 
 ​
El texto que quiero traducir está sacado de un artículo periodístico que habla sobre la capacidad de regulación alimentaria que tienen los niños al nacer, pero que va disminuyendo conforme se ven influenciados por la sociedad.

Cette capacité diminue ensuite, en même temps que des signaux externes prennent une place croissante: encouragements à manger, grande disponibilité des aliments, etc., *prenant le pas* sur les signaux physiologiques.

¿Cómo traduciríais aquí prenant le pas? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## VRF

Hola Martita:

yo aquí lo traduciría por "se imponen a" o "prevalecen sobre"

À bientôt


----------



## zimri-lim

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour!
Necesito ayuda para traducir la siguiente expresión:

"Ceux-ci vont se plaindre auprès de Jean, qui semblerait donc avoir le pas sur Charles"

Es un contexto en el cual Jean y Charles no se llevan para nada bien.

Sería: "Éstos van a quejarse delante de Jean, quien parecería estar siempre un paso adelante de Charles"

Realmente no se me ocurre nada y no lo logro captar el sentido.

Mille merci.


----------

